# MMS isn't working



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey guys. I tried posting in the carbon thread on xda but to no help. Mms is only working through sliding messaging and wifi off. I'm running the 4/7 nightly. It also happened on liquid( 4/12 build and I think 4/14 nightly) but I wasn't able to check If it worked with wifi off. I changed the APN file too, through manually editing it and through sliding messaging. Is this fixed in the later nightlies or do I have to do something else.

Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/577-carbondev/


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

razorloves said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/forum/577-carbondev/


How is this related? I'm getting sent to a link for liberty rom for the DROID X...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

razorloves said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/forum/577-carbondev/


Now I see the carbon thread. I don't think it belongs there because it is happening across all aosp roms.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

Some ROMs automatically disable mobile data when wifi is turned on. Mms won't send/receive if mobile data is disabled. You can't send mms over wifi.

Sent from my SCH-R880 using Tapatalk 2


----------

